# Quereis buena rentablidad a medio largo plazo ( 1-3) años ?



## ex pepito feliz (5 Jun 2022)

Comprar acciones de Pharmamar y dejarlas madurar 2-3 añitos. aunque mucho antes veremos los cogollos...

a Plitidepsina ( aplidin)le doy valor 0 no solo no genera, si no que es un gasto importante en I+D pero ahi están insistiendo para acabar con el ensayo fase 3 Neptuno. en unos meses deberiamos terminar reclutamiento, y analizar datos. pero yo la mantengo en cuarentena una temporada. aun asi, creo que podria hacer algun acuerdo de comercialización una vez aprobado Neptuno por parte de Zendal y Novavax. recordemos que el presidente de Zendal es primo de Sousa, y vicepresidente de Pharmamar. Zendal fabrica las vacunas de Novavax. por lo que ese podria ser el acuerdo que tanto esperan los accionistas de Pharmamar.

Tivanisirán. molecula de Sylentis filiar de Pharmamar para sindrome de sjogren se encuenta acabando la primera de las dos fase 3 que necesita para aprobado en oftarmologia. hace unas semanas anunciaron el comienzo de la segunda fase 3 para medir seguridad. en la primera fase 3 se mide eficacia y seguridad. por lo que es de suponer que si empiezan la segunda fase 3 es que la primera que está a punto de salir los datos preliminales fue un exito.
una vez anuncien que fue positiva la primera de las fase 3, podria llegar una aprobación acelerada por parte de la FDA, y posterior contrato para comencializar Tivanisirán por todo el globo.

Zepcelca.

sin duda la joya de la corona. aprobado provisional por la FDA en USA, Canada, Australia, Emiratos Arabes, Singapur, Taiwan... para el tratamiento del cáncer de pulmón microcítico metastásico.
estos dias en el congreso de ASCO presentan unos ensayos muy interesantes. iré poniendo las capturas segun vayan saliendo. pero algunos como un subgrupo de pacientes de Atlantis (50) lograron una SG de 20,3 meses y varias recuperaciones totales. ademas de enfermedad controlada,estable y mejorando.

ensayo en china fase 1 para medir seguridad , dosis y eficacia otro exitazo. en breve ( final 2022 principio 2023) entrará en el pais asiatico. y aqui ya hablamos de muchos millones cada trimestre...

ademas de los paises ORBIS que ya tienen aprobado Zepzelca, quedan UK, Brasil, Suiza... ademas de Japón. que en cualquier momento sale algo.

no digo de entrar a lo loco. hay que estudiar cuando podria ser el mejor momento. por abajo vigilar 66-68 y por arriba cierres con volumen por encima de 73 activaria hchi hasta 83-86

250 kilos de caja
deuda de 46 millones
unos beneficios netos de80- 90 kilos anual
y unos proyectos y ensayos muy prometedores con varias de sus moleculas.

a largo plazo solo veo dos empresas capaz de igualar a pharmamar en fundamentales y en potencial de crecimiento. Solaria y Ercros.

lo dicho. en vigilancia.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jun 2022)

No has abierto este mismo hilo varias veces durante el día?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jun 2022)

Cuánto llevas pillado ahí?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Jun 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No has abierto este mismo hilo varias veces durante el día?



No


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuánto llevas pillado ahí?



Pillado ? 
con la ultima bajada promedie a 52-55 tengo la media algo por encima del cierre de hoy.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Jun 2022)

China. fase 1 ( aqui directamente se pasaria a un aprobado provisional, ya que este ensayo era mayormente para medir la dosis y seguridad.
pero ademas de todo eso, se encontraron con una eficacia brutal...

Este estudio es el primer estudio clínico de Lurbinectedina en población china ;


Lurbinectedina a la dosis recomendada ha demostrado un potencial de eficacia positivo, buena tolerabilidad y un perfil de seguridad manejable en el tratamiento de segunda línea de pacientes chinos con cáncer de pulmón de células pequeñas ( CPCP ) en recaída;


Tasa de respuesta general ( ORR ) según la evaluación de un comité de revisión independiente : 45,5 % en general en sujetos con SCLC recidivante , de los cuales, más del 30 % en sujetos con SCLC refractario 


lurbinectedina más pembrolizumab.

Los resultados preliminares muestran que la segunda línea de lurbinectedina más pembrolizumab es segura y eficaz en el CPCP recidivante








Preliminary Results Show Second-line Lurbinectedin Plus Pembrolizumab Safe, Effective in Relapsed SCLC


Preliminary findings of data from the phase 1/2 LUPER study demonstrate that treatment with lurbinectedin combined with pembrolizumab elicits promising efficacy in patients with metastatic small-cell lung cancer that has failed to respond to chemotherapy.



www.cancernetwork.com






ATLANTIS.

en el que se muestran los resultados de un subgrupo de 50 pacientes con cáncer de pulmón microcítico del estudio de fase III ATLANTIS que, tras haber recibido 10 ciclos con 2,0mg/m2 de lurbinectedina en combinación con doxorubicina, *pasaron a ser tratados con lurbinectedina como agente único* a la dosis aprobada de 3,2 mg/m2. Los resultados muestran que estos pacientes *tendieron a mantener o mejorar la mejor respuesta tumoral *obtenida con la combinación al pasar a la monoterapia con lurbinectedina, incluyendo un aumento en la tasa de respuestas completas. También tuvieron una Supervivencia Global (OS, Overall Survival) favorable, con una mediana de 20,7 meses y no se identificaron nuevas señales de toxicidad. una vez se dejó la Doxo y se trataron solo con zepzelca boommm!!! 3,2mg es la dosis correcta.


resumen de todos los abstracts








PharmaMar presentará ocho nuevos abstracts sobre Zepzelca y Yondelis en ASCO


PharmaMar ha anunciado este miércoles que presentará, junto con sus socios, ocho nuevos abstracts de diversos estudios clínicos con Zepzelca (lurbinectedina) y Yondelis (trabectedina) en la reunión anual de la Sociedad Americana de Oncología Clínica (ASCO, American Society of Clinical Oncology)...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## mol (7 Jun 2022)

Ibex en corto se va a los 6k


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jun 2022)

Los que no me conozcan, por favor revisen mis recomendaciones a partir dle 2017

Audax. la recomende al poco de comprar Elias Fersa. avisé sobre 1-1,20 creo recordar, y ya sabemos que llego a 3,30
Bioseach. quien me hiciera caso y comprara entre 0,9 y 1,10 le pillaria la opa a 2,20
Solaria... esta sin comentarios ( la conoceis verdad)
Ercros. la recomendé estando sobre 1,80-2,00 creo que tambien sobran palabras.


Ahora recomiendo PHARMAMAR.

en un espacio temporal de 1-2 años vemos como va la cosa. digo este espacio temporal porque es cuando entrará zepzelca de lleno en UK, Japón,China... cuando obtenga el aprobado definitivo, se acabó el juego. pero esto hasta 2024-2025 no lo veremos. pero si veremos unos beneficios de 30-40 kilos al trimestre muy pronto, sin deuda y con una caja tremenda para acometer nuevos proyectos. 
sin prisas y que el cocido absorba bien la sustancia...


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Jun 2022)

Tabaco ,valor refugio nivel premium.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> *Comprar acciones* de Pharmamar y dejarlas madurar 2-3 añitos. aunque mucho antes veremos los cogollos...





ex pepito feliz dijo:


> con la ultima bajada *promedie* a 52-55 tengo la media algo por encima del cierre de hoy.



Tu experiencia me inspira una gran confianza.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tu experiencia me inspira una gran confianza.



Eres un grandisimo inversor. lo se porque te llevo siguiendo años.
echale un ojo a los fundamentales de esta empresa. a todas sus lineas de investigación. 
y sobre todo a su estabilidad economica presente y futura. Pharmamar te mata si entras mal para el corto plazo.
por eso pongo en el primer mensaje que hay que entrar con cabeza. los mercados están fatal y bastante imprevisibles.
pero esta empresa en el rango de precios que se está moviendo varios meses, son una oportunidad para ir tomando posiciones para mantenerlas 2-3 añitos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Jun 2022)

Positive Results of a Phase I Clinical Trial for Lurbinectedin as Second-line Therapy in Treating Chinese Patients with SCLC Presented at the 2022 ASCO Annual Meeting - Press Releases - Luye Pharma Group



el Oir de ayer de Luye Pharma sobre el ensayo fase 1 pulmón. está en toda la prensa china...



Resultados positivos de un ensayo clínico de fase I para lurbinectedina como terapia de segunda línea en el tratamiento de pacientes chinos con SCLC presentados en la reunión anual de ASCO 2022

junio 06,2022 




*Este es el primer ensayo clínico de Lurbinectedina en el tratamiento de sujetos chinos.*
*Lurbinectedina a la dosis recomendada mostró una eficacia prometedora como terapia de segunda línea en pacientes chinos con cáncer de pulmón de células pequeñas (SCLC), con una tolerabilidad aceptable y un perfil de seguridad manejable.*
*Según lo confirmado por un Comité de revisión independiente (IRC), la tasa de respuesta general (ORR) fue del 45,5 % en todos los sujetos y más del 30 % en aquellos con SCLC resistente.*
 

*Shanghái, China, 6 de junio de 2022* -- Los resultados preliminares de un ensayo clínico de fase I de lurbinectedina como terapia de segunda línea en pacientes chinos con cáncer de pulmón de células pequeñas (CPCP) se presentaron en la reunión anual de 2022 de la Sociedad Americana de Medicina Clínica. Oncología (ASCO) en Chicago el 6 de junio, hora local, en forma de póster. Lurbinectedina es un fármaco oncológico en investigación autorizado por PharmaMar a Luye Pharma Group para su desarrollo clínico en China. El ensayo clínico de Fase I del fármaco que se está llevando a cabo actualmente en China está dirigido por Luye Pharma.

La reunión anual de ASCO presenta cada año los resultados de investigación de vanguardia en oncología clínica y las últimas terapias contra el cáncer. Es una de las reuniones científicas más influyentes y destacadas del mundo de la comunidad de oncología clínica. La reunión anual de ASCO de este año se llevará a cabo en Chicago tanto en línea como en persona del 3 al 7 de junio de 2022.

Lurbinectedina es un inhibidor selectivo de la transcripción oncogénica. Recibió la aprobación acelerada en 2020 por parte de la Administración de Drogas y Alimentos de los EE. UU. (FDA) para el tratamiento de pacientes adultos con SCLC metastásico con progresión de la enfermedad durante o después de recibir quimioterapia basada en platino. El póster presentado en la reunión anual de ASCO de este año se titula "Eficacia y seguridad de lurbinectedina como terapia de segunda línea en pacientes chinos con cáncer de pulmón de células pequeñas: resultados preliminares de un estudio de fase 1". Los principales resultados del estudio son los siguientes:



Lurbinectedina en la dosis recomendada (3,2 mg/m 2 , inyección intravenosa en 1 hora, administrada una vez cada 3 semanas) mostró una eficacia prometedora como terapia de segunda línea en pacientes chinos con SCLC. Un Comité de revisión independiente (IRC) confirmó que la tasa de respuesta general (ORR) fue del 45,5 % en todos los sujetos y más del 30 % en aquellos con SCLC resistente, y la mediana de supervivencia libre de progresión (PFS) fue de 6,6 meses .

Lurbinectedina demostró una tolerabilidad aceptable y un perfil de seguridad manejable.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Jun 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Eres un grandisimo inversor. lo se porque te llevo siguiendo años.
> echale un ojo a los fundamentales de esta empresa. a todas sus lineas de investigación.
> y sobre todo a su estabilidad economica presente y futura. Pharmamar te mata si entras mal para el corto plazo.
> por eso pongo en el primer mensaje que hay que entrar con cabeza. los mercados están fatal y bastante imprevisibles.
> pero esta empresa en el rango de precios que se está moviendo varios meses, son una oportunidad para ir tomando posiciones para mantenerlas 2-3 añitos.



Ya se que no te gustan este tipo de empresas en crecimiento ( volatilidad excesiva) tu eres mas diesel. te gusta la estabilidad dentro de lo posible.
pero tambien te digo que solarias y pharmamar solo hay una de cada...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Jun 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Pillado ?
> con la ultima bajada promedie a 52-55 tengo la media algo por encima del cierre de hoy.



Pues con la tonteria ya estoy en positivo  pero ya digo que para mi el precio de la cotización en el corto medio plazo me da igual. siempre es bueno verla subir. pero la conozco como si la hubiera parido, y mañana igual " relaja indicadores"...

lo importante.
Zepzelca en UK para primeros de agosto ( fecha limite) y al ser pais ORBIS, no se pueden negar a aprobar el mejor tratamiento para 2l pulmón microcitico. aqui pharmamar se lleva el 50% de royalties creo recordar.
China. finales de año, principios 2023. la entrada en el continente asiatico de Zepzelca, será un impulso enorme a lo beneficos ...
Japón. al igual que en China, ya acabó la fase que confirma dosis , seguridad y eficacia de Zepzelca en japoneses. están buscando el mejor contrato en estos momentos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Eres un grandisimo inversor. lo se porque te llevo siguiendo años.
> echale un ojo a los fundamentales de esta empresa. a todas sus lineas de investigación.
> y sobre todo a su estabilidad economica presente y futura. Pharmamar te mata si entras mal para el corto plazo.
> por eso pongo en el primer mensaje que hay que entrar con cabeza. los mercados están fatal y bastante imprevisibles.
> pero esta empresa en el rango de precios que se está moviendo varios meses, son una oportunidad para ir tomando posiciones para mantenerlas 2-3 añitos.



Gracias por el cumplido aunque no sea merecido.

¿Fundamentales? Solo tengo que mirar el cash from operations que es una montaña rusa.

No digo que la empresa vaya a ser un bombazo en un futuro, pero de momento no la veo estable para mi gusto cagaletas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Pues con la tonteria ya estoy en positivo  pero ya digo que para mi el precio de la cotización en el corto medio plazo me da igual. siempre es bueno verla subir. pero la conozco como si la hubiera parido, y mañana igual " relaja indicadores"...
> 
> lo importante.
> Zepzelca en UK para primeros de agosto ( fecha limite) y al ser pais ORBIS, no se pueden negar a aprobar el mejor tratamiento para 2l pulmón microcitico. aqui pharmamar se lleva el 50% de royalties creo recordar.
> ...



¿Y ha pasado Zepzelca la fase 3?

PS: Sócrates es nuestro amigo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Y ha pasado Zepzelca la fase 3?
> 
> PS: Sócrates es nuestro amigo.



Hasta 2024-2025 no acaba.

pero para entonces ya estará comercializandose en medio mundo gracias a la aprobación acelerada, los beneficios que ello conlleva.
su maximo rival ( Irinotecan liposomal) acaba su fase 3 en septiembre de este año, y todo indica que será un fracaso en sus objetivos primarios. por lo que deja a zepzelca como la unica arma eficaz para este tipo de cancer... aunque es cierto que en todos los ensayos fase 1 y 2 ya quedó claro que estaba un escalon por debajo de zelzelca.

la FDA está dando la cara por zelzelca mediante el proyecto ORBIS. ellos ya tienen en la mesa los datos de todos los miles de pacientes tratados desde que se inicio la comercialización en USA.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Hasta 2024-2025 no acaba.
> 
> pero para entonces ya estará comercializandose en medio mundo gracias a la aprobación acelerada, los beneficios que ello conlleva.
> su maximo rival ( Irinotecan liposomal) acaba su fase 3 en septiembre de este año, y todo indica que será un fracaso en sus objetivos primarios. por lo que deja a zepzelca como la unica arma eficaz para este tipo de cancer... aunque es cierto que en todos los ensayos fase 1 y 2 ya quedó claro que estaba un escalon por debajo de zelzelca.
> ...



Como decía, Socrates es nuestro mejor amigo.

Me estas diciendo que:
1. La solución de Pharmamar no ha pasado la fase 3.
2. La otra solución al parecer es un fracaso.
3. La solución de Pharmamar esta por debajo de la otra solución.

Asumes que, como la otra solución es un fracaso, significa que la de Pharmamar va a funcionar. ¿Has considerado que la de Pharmamar también puede fracasar? De hecho, indicas que de momento es peor que la que ha fracasado.

Repito: No digo que Pharmamar no vaya a pegar el pelotazo ni que su medicamento no vaya a ser cojonudo, pero casi que prefiero irme a un casino porque no veo por el momento nada donde agarrarme, y una cosa es asumir dentro del historial del producto, o otra lo que estas haciendo. Por cierto ¿sabes qué % de la población se beneficiaría de esa solución? ¿Cuánto ganaría Pharmamar si los resultados fueran cojonudos?

Demasiadas sombras, hamijo.


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 Jun 2022)

Que conste que hace tiempo que no la sigo pero yo la dejé de considerar porque en su momento me parecía la típica acción extremadamente manipulada por sus propios directivos, con el claro objetivo de vender humo.
¿Ejemplo?
16 de octubre del 2020: PharmaMar se dispara en Bolsa tras anunciar resultados positivos de un medicamento contra el coronavirus 
Básicamente: La compañía biotecnológica asegura que su tratamiento reduce un 50% la carga viral en el séptimo día de la enfermedad y en un 70% a las dos semanas

La CNMV reclama explicaciones a PharmaMar, y ¿qué es lo que dicen desde la empresa?
10 de noviembre del 2020: La CNMV pide explicaciones a PharmaMar por su terapia anti-covid
Entre otras perlas, "La empresa gallega admite, tras la exigencia del supervisor, que las pruebas realizadas con este medicamento no son suficientes para concluir su eficacia."

Mira tu por donde que el 16 de octubre del 2020 tocó el máximo histórico en 148€, y luego empieza una caída vertiginosa para dejarse ni más ni menos que un 55% en menos de dos meses.



Coincido con @FeministoDeIzquierdas es imposible negar que pueda ser una gran empresa, pero para mi no es una empresa que cuide al accionista, sino que es la típica que le gusta "calentar" al mercado.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como decía, Socrates es nuestro mejor amigo.
> 
> Me estas diciendo que:
> 1. La solución de Pharmamar no ha pasado la fase 3.
> ...



Donde digo que Zepzelca sea inferior a irinotecan ?
Todo lo contrario. Irinotecan liposimal paso la fase 2 muy justita y con pacientes muy seleccionados... El ensayo de zepzelca fase dos fue un gran éxito. Tanto que le valió una aprobación acelerada y aprobaciones para Zepzelca ya en varios países incluido USA .
Ya acapara el 37% del mercado americano y los oncólogos reconocen que a día de hoy es lo mejor.
Irinotecan es muy tóxico para darlo en moniterapia. Necesita asociarse con otros agentes para rebajar su toxicidad , además de intentar mejorar eficacia.
Zepzelca tiene una toxicidad aceptable , y efectos secundarios manejables sin tener que dejar los ciclos ( 1 cada tres semanas ) y la eficacia por encima de cualquier otro agente.

Irinotecan o topotecan es habitual dejar el tratamiento en los primeros ciclos porque para los pacientes es un auténtico infierno.
Si te has informado sabrás que zepzelca está en en ensayos junto a inmunoterapia para 1 y 2 línea. porque parece ser que la sinergia es un escandalo tanto para 1 y 2 linea...


Que que puede ganar pharmamar si todo va bien ?

Solo te diré que Jazz el socio de pharmamar con Zepzelca, ganó en 2021 250 kilos solo en USA y solo para una indicación.
En Europa se comercializaria vía yondelis ( red propia de pharmamar ) y en la mayoría del continente sería todo para pharmamar. en otros cobrarían royalties del 50%.

Pero te entiendo perfectamente. De hecho diría que para estar en esta empresa y aguantar todas las cabronadas que suelen hacerle a la cotización , tienes que creer de verdad en la empresa.
Y si vas a estar sufriendo y sin conciliar el sueño, mejor invertir en empresas más sólidas y sin tanta emoción.

Un saludo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Que conste que hace tiempo que no la sigo pero yo la dejé de considerar porque en su momento me parecía la típica acción extremadamente manipulada por sus propios directivos, con el claro objetivo de vender humo.
> ¿Ejemplo?
> 16 de octubre del 2020: PharmaMar se dispara en Bolsa tras anunciar resultados positivos de un medicamento contra el coronavirus
> Básicamente: La compañía biotecnológica asegura que su tratamiento reduce un 50% la carga viral en el séptimo día de la enfermedad y en un 70% a las dos semanas
> ...



Amén a todo lo que dices.

Sousa es un trilero. Pero también es una eminencia. Un grandísimo científico, y pharmamar existe a día de hoy gracias a él.

A mi jamás me gustó el teatro de aplidin. Aun siendo una gran molécula , un antiviral de amplio espectro, tenía que luchar contra las grandes y sus tratamientos con ingresos multimillonarios.

De hecho ojalá jamás hubiera existido ni la pandemia ni aplidin, porque la jodieron bien en la subida y la bajada.
Yo invertí por zelzelca y Tivanisiran , y me tuve que tragar la mierda del aplidin y toda su manipulación.

Pero Zepzelca no es humo. Hay miles de pacientes ya tratados y tanto ellos como sus oncólogos no pueden estar más contentos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Jun 2022)

De los mejores oncologos en pulmón microcitico a nivel mundial. creo que no tienen muchas dudas con respecto a que elegir...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Jun 2022)

Pharma Mar resiste en el Ibex 35: salen Cie y Almirall y entran Sacyr y Acciona Energía » Galicia


Pharma Mar mantiene su plaza en el Ibex 35 tras hacer valer su condición de valor con elevado volumen de contratación, compensando así su baja capitalización




www.economiadigital.es


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Jul 2022)

Ya estamos dentro de China


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jul 2022)

China aprueba lurbinectedina para uso compasivo en cáncer de pulmón microcítico


El socio de PharmaMar en China obtiene el visto bueno de las autoridades sanitarias de la región de Hainan para el uso de Zepzelca®




www.larazon.es


----------



## NaRNia (19 Jul 2022)

Y de audax no decis nada? Que se esta desangrando la pobre. Ya casi roza el euro..


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Jul 2022)

NaRNia dijo:


> Y de audax no decis nada? Que se esta desangrando la pobre. Ya casi roza el euro..



Audax hasta que no baje el precio de la electricidad, y recupere Elias las acciones prestadas a sus amigos los cortos, nada que hacer. y se empiezen a ver beneficios de nuevo claro...


----------



## Daniel_Plainview (19 Jul 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Audax hasta que no baje el precio de la electricidad, y recupere Elias las acciones prestadas a sus amigos los cortos, nada que hacer. y se empiezen a ver beneficios de nuevo claro...



¿Cuándo sería un buen momento para entrarle a Audax?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Jul 2022)

Daniel_Plainview dijo:


> ¿Cuándo sería un buen momento para entrarle a Audax?



Ni idea. 
nadie sabe lo que pasa en estos momentos por la cabeza de Elias.
yo prefiero ver señales de cierta recuperación a nivel fundamental, antes de meter un duro.
hay quien piensa que la podrian mandar sobre 0,8 a saber que coño hace en las proximas sesiones.

pero lo unico que tenemos claro esque Elias ha vendido el valor a los bajistas. el se está forrando miestras los pequeños accionistas están bien jodidos.
de momento no la tocaria ni con un palo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Nov 2022)

Subo hilo.
China al caer ( China continental ) zepzelca se empezará a vender en el continente asiático, aunque antes llegará la aprobación en Kong Kong .

Contrato en Japón debería estar al caer, y posterior aprobación en el país nipón 


Aproveche para comprar unas pocas más en 54. Si vuelve a caer volveré a comprar.

Estan gestionando a la perfección desde la empresa los tremendos gastos en I+D y reducción de ingresos por la ley de medicamentos con aprobacion provisional en Francia.
Pero aún así ... Reducen deuda , mantienen una caja enorme y beneficios de 44 kilos los primeros 9 meses.

Con china y Japón , además de todos los países asiáticos ya aprobados, ya cambiaría la dimensión de la empresa en cuanto a ingresos recurrentes .
Pero creo que la sola aprobacion de Zepzelca en China continental , mandaría el valor muy arriba. Porque entonces el mercado si empezaría a descontar beneficios futuros, los cuales podrían llegar a ser muy importantes para la empresa y sus accionistas.


----------

